# tire pressure monitor? lights after changing rims



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

i just changed rims/tires to winter...

i thought the tire pressure monitor is in the tire valve of the all seasons now sitting in my garage..so why am i not getting the 'tire pressure' message light on my dash if there's no guages in the winter tires?

anyone?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

If you didn't install the sensors into the other wheels, the light will always be on because it is searching for the sensors and can't find them.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> If you didn't install the sensors into the other wheels, the light will always be on because it is searching for the sensors and can't find them.


i think its the other way around. hes complaining that the light *isn't* on even though there's supposedly no gauges in his winter tires.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

yes correct...i can't confirm but i doubt they installed them in the winter tires...


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

jlalill said:


> yes correct...i can't confirm but i doubt they installed them in the winter tires...


Trying to work and post, makes for bad posts.

If you can read the pressures in your DIC then they must have moved the sensors to the new wheels.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> Trying to work and post, makes for bad posts.
> 
> If you can read the pressures in your DIC then they must have moved the sensors to the new wheels.


thats the only conclusion i came too also. i doubt the receiver would be able to handle two sets of sensors and automatically knowing which one is on the car. if you got your winter tires installed at the dealership than im almost 99% sure they switched over the sensors for you.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

So you are saying the light is "NOT" on nor is any indicator? I do know after disconnecting the battery you have to put the system into "LEARN" mode and have it recalibrate. I do not know what shows up if the sensors are removed completely from the car.


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Is there a certain process I should be following if I get aftermarket tires/rims that come with TPMS??


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

MikeyCruze said:


> Is there a certain process I should be following if I get aftermarket tires/rims that come with TPMS??


there should be a "learn" process labeled in the manual. it usually consists of enabling some option and then changing the air pressure in a tire so it learns which one is which.

to the OP, are you using the same wheels? the TPMS sensors are probably mounted to the side of the wheel and go up into the valve area. i dont think they're actually inside the tire, therefore changing tires you wouldnt need to change TPMS's


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

they are different wheels and rims...

and yes i still see air pressure in the DIC monitor..

they told me they weren't switching the tpms sensors...i'll have to ask them as i'm going back again for another car...


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

i think i figured it out..because the rims/tires with the sensors are about 10 feet from the car in driveway...the dic monitor for tpms is still detecting them...but today a family member drove off..and 5 minutes later the warning lights for tpms sensor went off...

so i guess all winter i can monitor the air pressure of my summer tires in the garage...lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lmao, yeah that would do it. they have like a 20ft range. in fact if you park near someone who has TPMS sensors in their tires, it might even pick up their sensor signals - my cobalt used to do that when i had winter tire/rims on.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

I was gonna say that but I thought maybe you would have moved the wheels away from the car. After you put them back on you will have to go to the TPMS menu and hold the clr/set button until the "learn" message is displayed and then hit the clr/set again and the horn will honk twice. Drive the car for a couple hundred feet and it will relearn each of the wheels one by one.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Let me ask you this jlalill. Does the warning light appear in the center message center and can you scroll/flip past it? On our Aura we turned in, the low tire exclamation warning light/message would come on then chime 3 times and then just stay lite when we ran our snows. No biggie as we learned to look past the light during the winter time. Thanks


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

yes..the message centre says to service the tpms system..but you can just scroll or press to get rid of it...

then the flashing low tire pressure light would flash for a minute then go solid...

no big deal...we'll get used to it


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just wait for the call from OnStar...haha you know it's coming. When they do tell them they need to figure out a way to ins=crease the distance the sensors can be read from.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

no problem..don't have ONSTAR...


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

jlalill said:


> no problem..don't have ONSTAR...


Thanks for that info..


----------

